

Buzios, Rio de Janeiro - magnusbrazil
http://www.bestbrazilblog.com/2011/10/06/buzios-rio-de-janeiro-4/

======
melling
Definitely go if you're in Brazil. I was there several years ago.

------
felipepiresxxx
i live nearby

